# Adding Navigation



## Mason (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello readers,

I recently went out and bought a 2012 Chevy Cruze LT -- at first, I hated it -- going from an Infiniti G37 to the Cruze. I bought this car not knowing much about it, except for the gas mileage available of course. Anyways, I found out not too long ago that some of the cars have Navigation and a DVD player installed in the dash. I was looking around Amazon and found a couple of the new radios and am wondering if all of it will work if I install it. I know I'd need an antenna and all that good stuff, that isn't a problem. I'm just worried about buying it and then not being able to use the Navigation that should come with it or the DVD player in it. Also -- do I need that for the backup camera as well? I am basically going to try my best to turn this into as much as a luxury car as possible. 

Any help is appreciated. 
Thanks,
Mason


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Cruze's Navigation system is very heavily integrated into the car. Your best be would be to get something along the lines of a Garmin or TomTom.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

As Obermd stated, if all you want is navigation, a stand alone unit is the best alternative. There are threads here that show how members have installed them. The stand alone units may offer free updates in addition to being cheaper than a factory unit. Some factory units require subscriptions to use some functions. Factory nav. units also usually require a fee for updates. Factory nav. units often do a lot more than just navigation, so do some research this time and see what they offer.


----------



## DVSLTZ (Apr 12, 2013)

you should of got the LTZ if you wanted more luxury ,you would be much happier


----------



## Mason (Jul 10, 2013)

So basically it's impossible for me to install the touch screen radio? 

I want this








I have this









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

That is an aftermarket unit, not the factory navigation everyone was thinking you were talking about. That looks like it could work very well, though after watching a few youtube videos that Movewell unit you are looking at the user interface sucks for driving.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

spacedout said:


> That is an aftermarket unit, not the factory navigation everyone was thinking you were talking about. That looks like it could work very well, though after watching a few youtube videos that Movewell unit you are looking at the user interface sucks for driving.


I'm buying aftermarket that looks stock also just having a hard time finding one that has a nice interface.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I'm buying aftermarket that looks stock also just having a hard time finding one that has a nice interface.


Right, I mean how hard is it to make large buttons/text of the screen? This unit is the nicest I have seen so far. GM is missing the boat, there is a market for dealer installed factory navigation and no reason why this mod/change is not possible.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Right, I mean how hard is it to make large buttons/text of the screen? This unit is the nicest I have seen so far. GM is missing the boat, there is a market for dealer installed factory navigation and no reason why this mod/change is not possible.


From the numerous emails I've sent it should be just plug n play 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Mason (Jul 10, 2013)

Alright, sweet. 

Thanks y'all. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mattail (Apr 13, 2012)

I have just ordered this unit a few days ago which is also plug n play (one of the few). It is also available in my country but it's too expensice. I spoke to the dealer before ordering he confirmed that it is plug n play. I'm looking forward to install it. The plan is also to connect a rear view camera, i have noticed that there are cameras with cmos lens and CCD lens, CCD lens should be better but also more expensive do you know if the difference in picture quality is significant to justify the Price?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Ive been contemplating an aftermarket nav unit as well, but im limited on choices. Im down to the Univi unit or an android powered one. I like the stock look and functionality of the Unavi but I would prefer ID3 album covers (which they said will be implemented one day..yea sure). The droid unit is nice, however I may loose system info (a/c controls on screen, etc..) but being able to install wifi or 3g is a plus.


----------



## cm1701 (Mar 1, 2012)

@ Mason- I have exactly the same issue. We love our 2012 1LT- but the NAV/Radio screen is poor (at best) Song titles get truncated- no maps- When using OnStar no context just arrows. 


Would love to replace the darn thing asap, but I am concerned that the factory OEM seeming replacements (I found the same ones on Amazon- It appears there are three of them for the Cruze) will not pass through On Star data. We are happy with On Star- Just wish we'd bought the 2LT or LTZ that has the map and nice screen. Would LOVE to upgrade to the latest Chevy or Caddy screens- (but doubt that's even possible) 

Please come back to the forum here and let us know how your upgrade goes and/or your experience with the purchase/install/operations.


----------



## Cruze09 (Jul 14, 2013)

Im in the same boat, wanting to keep it a stock look and have the screen. I found this one and was wondering if anyone knows if it will work properly?

mobile site-Chevrolet Cruze Car GPS Navigation DVD Player With Stereo Audio Radio Bluetooth RDS


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Mason- have you thought about changing out the wheels on it too? Going up to the LTZ wheels will make a huge difference in your perception of this car.


Mason said:


> Hello readers,
> 
> I recently went out and bought a 2012 Chevy Cruze LT -- at first, I hated it -- going from an Infiniti G37 to the Cruze. I bought this car not knowing much about it, except for the gas mileage available of course. Anyways, I found out not too long ago that some of the cars have Navigation and a DVD player installed in the dash. I was looking around Amazon and found a couple of the new radios and am wondering if all of it will work if I install it. I know I'd need an antenna and all that good stuff, that isn't a problem. I'm just worried about buying it and then not being able to use the Navigation that should come with it or the DVD player in it. Also -- do I need that for the backup camera as well? I am basically going to try my best to turn this into as much as a luxury car as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

mattail said:


> I have just ordered this unit a few days ago which is also plug n play (one of the few). It is also available in my country but it's too expensice. I spoke to the dealer before ordering he confirmed that it is plug n play. I'm looking forward to install it. The plan is also to connect a rear view camera, i have noticed that there are cameras with cmos lens and CCD lens, CCD lens should be better but also more expensive do you know if the difference in picture quality is significant to justify the Price?


that looks really nice, when you get it installed I'd love to see some pictures.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

modalita said:


> Mason- have you thought about changing out the wheels on it too? Going up to the LTZ wheels will make a huge difference in your perception of this car.


I 2nd that with looks of factory wheel upgrade.


----------



## mattail (Apr 13, 2012)

So yesterday Fedex arrived with my new autoradio/GPS, here are a few Pictures. I haven't got the time to install it yet but i'll try to keep you up-to-date with the project.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Definitely let us know how it goes. Also, does it support Bluetooth streaming music?


----------



## mattail (Apr 13, 2012)

obermd said:


> Definitely let us know how it goes. Also, does it support Bluetooth streaming music?


Yes A2DP is supported.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Now I'm definitely interested seeing as my Bluetooth PDIM may be failing.


----------



## jadegurley (Jun 7, 2014)

i have a 2013 2LT cruze with the RS package does anyone know if i can get the stock nav system added or installed?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jadegurley said:


> i have a 2013 2LT cruze with the RS package does anyone know if i can get the stock nav system added or installed?


For the price, it's gonna eclipse the worth over a aftermarket unit with way more extra features. There was a few members who did take on this here and Camaro forums but they would need to step in and tell you their take on it.


----------

